# What Kind of Whistles Should I Get?



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, I'm looking at whistles and there are a lot to choose from. When I went to a training session at my local HRC club last Sunday, they all had the megaphone kind. I'm sure it has to do with personal preference, but which one do you guys recommend? 

Thanks guys for being so good about answering all my questions, you guys have been a great help.


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Go with the megaphone kind - they direct the sound forward. Much easier on your own ears.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I find the megaphone kind harder to blow though. We have one, I can't get much sound out of it but it could be a cheap version. Too bad you can't "try them out". The whistle I like is the one that came with my hubby's e collar. He uses that one, I have a cheap plastic one that works ok. Gabby comes to it anyway.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

These whistles keep the sound away from your ears towards the dog. Something to remember when pup is close and especially in water. You need one that can get loud enough to hear when your dog is running in the water or heavy cover at a distance.

Gonia Mega Whistle Clear

Sport DOG Orange Mega Pealess Roy Gonia Clear Special Whistle -- "The Answer"


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

HoloBaby said:


> Ok, I'm looking at whistles and there are a lot to choose from. When I went to a training session at my local HRC club last Sunday, they all had the megaphone kind. I'm sure it has to do with personal preference, but which one do you guys recommend?
> 
> Thanks guys for being so good about answering all my questions, you guys have been a great help.


I heard your Pup did well training at Started on Sunday!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

this isn't what you asked, but get more than 1 whistle and bring them to the hunt tests! You never know if something will happen to 1, it might get stepped on, driven over (!), or misplaced and people aren't real willing to share whistles.
Also, if you get more than 1 type, be sure to train with all of them so the dog is familiar with the different sounds and knows they are coming from you.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> this isn't what you asked, but get more than 1 whistle and bring them to the hunt tests! You never know if something will happen to 1, it might get stepped on, driven over (!), or misplaced and people aren't real willing to share whistles.
> Also, if you get more than 1 type, be sure to train with all of them so the dog is familiar with the different sounds and knows they are coming from you.


Good point,
I have two lanyards with an Answer whistle and Roy Gonia Clear Competition on it for backup. One lanyard is used for competition only.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Hollyk: It was so much fun, I am definitely hooked!


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think I will order 2 and see which one I like more. Might as well, already paying for the shipping.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

It might be a little late to add my two-cents worth...

I have often found the large mega-phone-like whistles unneccessary for short range work (such as in hunt tests). In fact I dont own one at all. All of my whistles are either fox 40's or the little gonia whistles.

Properly timed and properly executed whistle blasts are more important than how loud they are. You must always be on your toes to know how to apply the whistle in different scenarios (is the dog in swimming or lunging water? is the dog close or far out? is the dog in tall and noisy cover or in short quiet pasture grass? Is it windy or calm?).

I was the announcer at last years National Amateur Retriever Championship. I got to see over one hundred of the best dogs and handlers compete over seven days until finally the new NAFC was crowned. During that time I can recall seeing some poor handling and especially poor whistle work (short little toots while a dog is lunging through water when a well timed blast of longer duration would have got the job done). 
_On a side note: Oh how exciting it was to know who the next National Champion was but had to keep it to myself until I announced it at the ceremony. The three judges and I were the only ones who knew! It was about twenty minutes of hell!_

I am not selling stuff here... but Dave Rorems DVD goes over this in a portion of one of his DVD's. Glenda Brown also wrote an article about it at everythinggolden.com. A link is Whistles

Some minor suggestions:
Short little toots while the dog is in close (and quieter). The sound and duration of the whistle blast increases as the factors increase (distance, cover noise, wind, etc.)
Learn to keep the whistle in your mouth. Learn to talk with it in your mouth (usually by moving it to one side).
The whistle must always be in your mouth while at the line (especially before you call for the marks) that way you are ready. 

Go to a field trial and watch the pro's handle their dogs in the Open stakes. Just watch.

Hope this helped.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Klamath Gold said:


> Learn to keep the whistle in your mouth. Learn to talk with it in your mouth (usually by moving it to one side).
> The whistle must always be in your mouth while at the line (especially before you call for the marks) that way you are ready.


Keeping your whistle in your mouth, such a simple thing you would think. :no: 
Right up there with not leaving your whistle in your car.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Maxs Mom said:


> The whistle I like is the one that came with my hubby's e collar.


How did you get your hubby to wear it? Mine outright refuses! :--big_grin:


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

hollyk said:


> Keeping your whistle in your mouth, such a simple thing you would think. :no:
> Right up there with not leaving your whistle in your car.


Or @ home hundreds of miles away. Been there done that and it aint fun to go askin around. Might as well wear a sign....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

No secret that I love Glenda's articles! But there is a good one on whistles!

Whistles


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

As a judge, please...NO Friggin' Fox 40's!!!!!!!!!:no: God Almighty when I get a bunch of people using them at a test I wish that I was deaf. 

So if you do not want to drive your judge nuts like a bat in the belfry, please get a whistle with a baffle that directs the sound out into the field like the Megas.


----------

